# Canon 24-70 II + 70-200 f2.8 IS II is one GREAT combo



## Dylan777 (Feb 20, 2014)

Last Jan, I got a chance to be a primary photographer to shoot Tet celebration http://www.tetvietnamsj.com/ at Saint Columban Church. It’s a small private catholic school.

Long story short, the Vietnamese parents did an outstanding job organizing the Tet celebration. They got strong supports from school principle and all the teachers. 

As always, I brought all the gear I have including the 400mm f2.8 IS II to the event. I took about 700ish photos. 
1.	85% of the photos taken with 24-70 II + 70-200 f2.8 IS II combo
2.	15% taken with 50L + 135L combo

Shooting with 2 bodies including 24-70 II + 70-200 f2.8 IS II combo is so much easy. Missing shots is almost impossible. I’m glad I pulled trigger on second 5D III.

Here is the link of Tet celebration: http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/qT0bsDqk/1/6425720#imageID=208599092 These are just preparation photos. There are so much more photos that I wish I can share with CR community – kids getting red envelop, dragon dances etc…but I must respect the parents & students privacy. 

Bottom line is: 24-70 II + 70-200 f2.8 IS II is one GREAT combo


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 20, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Bottom line is: 24-70 II + 70-200 f2.8 IS II is one GREAT combo


Particularly when combined with the 5DIII for sure. It's the trio I recommend to everyone who asks me what to buy. It isn't cheap, but the best never is


----------



## tron (Feb 20, 2014)

Hmmm, 85% + 15% = 100%. This means that the 400mm f2.8 IS II was left unused...

Someone was greedy ;D ... lens greedy ;D ;D

Any similarity in the way of thinking with the person writing this very post is totally coincidental... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 20, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Bottom line is: 24-70 II + 70-200 f2.8 IS II is one GREAT combo



Working towards that trio - I've got the first piece, the 70-200 IS II and I love it.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 20, 2014)

Dylan777,
Those are superb combination.
For a large differences of shooting styles. From portraits to landscapes to animals ( not too far ), from bright to low light, high f/stop to low f/stop. Really is a great setup for us who like zoom lenses.
This combination is what I have been using for years, (sure, it was only 24-70 vI before November of 2013).
You do have two bodies negating the need for switching lens. Bravo for you.
Your photos you share is great, too. Hope you had a great New Year/Tet.
-r


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 20, 2014)

tron said:


> Hmmm, 85% + 15% = 100%. This means that the 400mm f2.8 IS II was left unused...
> 
> Someone was greedy ;D ... lens greedy ;D ;D
> 
> Any similarity in the way of thinking with the person writing this very post is totally coincidental... ;D ;D ;D


Could not help it ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 20, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line is: 24-70 II + 70-200 f2.8 IS II is one GREAT combo
> ...


Hope that day will come soon


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 20, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Dylan777,
> Those are superb combination.
> For a large differences of shooting styles. From portraits to landscapes to animals ( not too far ), from bright to low light, high f/stop to low f/stop. Really is a great setup for us who like zoom lenses.
> This combination is what I have been using for years, (sure, it was only 24-70 vI before November of 2013).
> ...


Thanks lion rock


----------



## denisavu (Feb 20, 2014)

That dep!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 20, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Here is the link of Tet celebration: http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/qT0bsDqk/1/6425720#imageID=208599125
> Bottom line is: 24-70 II + 70-200 f2.8 IS II is one GREAT combo


Very colorful and beautiful images ... yeah, the 24-70 + 70-200 is indeed a great combo.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 20, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the link of Tet celebration: http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/qT0bsDqk/1/6425720#imageID=208599125
> ...


+1, great work, Dylan. Your work continues to impress!


----------



## surfer57 (Feb 20, 2014)

Typically my most used combos. I'm moving towards primes for weddings/events now but until I have the money for a full quiver of good primes I find these two lenses on my 5dII and 1Dx. Throw in the 16-35II and I have a great range covered. Very happy I went with these 2 lenses plus the wider end to start.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 20, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the link of Tet celebration: http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/qT0bsDqk/1/6425720#imageID=208599125
> ...


Thanks reins


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 20, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Thanks man


----------



## gshocked (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes it's definitely a great combo!

I recently shot a wedding and I'm still amazed how sharp and how detailed my photos were.
I currently have a 24-105, which a great all rounder but at times I've noticed it being soft at f4.
The f2.8 lenses also have the advantage of letting twice as much light as a f4 lens. This just means I don't have to use such high ISO, although it's more forgiving on the 5d3 body. Then there the bokeh... Wow it's just stunning on these lenses, the 24-105 f4 just can't compete.

At the end of the day rent it and you love it. Then save every penny.


----------



## Grumbaki (Feb 21, 2014)

I was close to respond "Gee thanks Captain Obvious" good reminder doesn't hurt, specially with such nice examples.


----------



## Ripley (Mar 13, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Bottom line is: 24-70 II + 70-200 f2.8 IS II is one GREAT combo



Amen!!!


----------



## Sabaki (Mar 13, 2014)

Truly a dream set up for me. 

I have the 24-70 II but the 5Diii and 70-200ii are about R60000 (South African currency) away.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Last Jan, I got a chance to be a primary photographer to shoot Tet celebration http://www.tetvietnamsj.com/ at Saint Columban Church. It’s a small private catholic school.
> 
> Long story short, the Vietnamese parents did an outstanding job organizing the Tet celebration. They got strong supports from school principle and all the teachers.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 6, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Last Jan, I got a chance to be a primary photographer to shoot Tet celebration http://www.tetvietnamsj.com/ at Saint Columban Church. It’s a small private catholic school.
> 
> Long story short, the Vietnamese parents did an outstanding job organizing the Tet celebration. They got strong supports from school principle and all the teachers.
> 
> ...



My 5yrs graduated from kindergarten today. I took over 600 photos with this combo = AWESOME - AWESOME - AWEOME when pair up with x2 5d III on dual BR strap.

Also brought 400mm f2.8 IS II and 2 600ex with me, all remained in the bag.


----------



## Khalai (Jun 6, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Bottom line is: 24-70 II + 70-200 f2.8 IS II is one GREAT combo



Great combo for shoulder and back pain as well... Oh, you meant for taking pictures? 101% agree to that


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 6, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Last Jan, I got a chance to be a primary photographer to shoot Tet celebration http://www.tetvietnamsj.com/ at Saint Columban Church. It’s a small private catholic school.
> 
> Long story short, the Vietnamese parents did an outstanding job organizing the Tet celebration. They got strong supports from school principle and all the teachers.
> 
> ...



Yep, I tend to shoot with three cameras...multi cameras is the way to go, no question. Pounding mounts and changing lenses just causes mount wear, finger marks on rear elements, dropped lenses, increased sensor and mirror dust and missed shots....although Cartier Bresson did say when loading a new roll of film..."If I don't shoot it....it didn't happen".


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 6, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line is: 24-70 II + 70-200 f2.8 IS II is one GREAT combo
> ...



That is the best combination! Nobody goes wrong with that, specially when paired with 5D3


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 6, 2014)

Khalai said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line is: 24-70 II + 70-200 f2.8 IS II is one GREAT combo
> ...



The BR dual strap works really good - it gives a better balance. I didn't feel any pain during or a day after. 

Off topic: I saw 2-3 Nikon shooters with their big guns and flashes. I really wanted to show them my 400mm f2.8 IS II, but the shooting distance was too close. Anyways, it was indoor low light, ISO4000 to ISO5000 photos still look amazing.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 9, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



I use a holdfast moneymaker system. I can hook up 2 or 3 cams. It's comfortable and very reliable. I sometimes get a bit of pinching but it's pretty much the best multi camera harness I've seen so far. Mine is brown leather and it looks fantastic too.


----------



## Colonel H (Jun 21, 2014)

Dylan & Mac,

Thanks for posting these types of posts....they help hobbyists like me.

Two weeks ago I got my 5D MarkIII and yesterday got my 24-70mm f/2.8L II. I already had the 70-200mm f/2.8L II on a 7D. Still getting use to slight vignette at 24mm but I love it so far. Now I just need to talk my accountant (wife) into the 16-35mm f/2.8 II.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 21, 2014)

Colonel H said:


> Dylan & Mac,
> 
> Thanks for posting these types of posts....they help hobbyists like me.
> 
> ...



Congrats on your latest toys.

You might want to look 16-35 f4 IS(4stop). The MTF charts look much better over current 16-35 f2.8 II. I sold mine, will get the new 16-35 f4 IS soon.

Photography is my hobby too


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 24, 2014)

Colonel H said:


> Dylan & Mac,
> 
> Thanks for posting these types of posts....they help hobbyists like me.
> 
> ...


Colonel H, you're welcome and we try to help. Congrats on the new gear (especially for getting it "approved by your wife!) - it's a great set up and I'm sure you'll love it! Also, I'm more of a part-time pro, but I like to pass my knowledge along. Privatebydesign and a few others on here are full-time pros and know way more than most of us


----------

